# Help!! Driving license documents?!



## Kaox (Mar 1, 2009)

Any help from anyone who's had to do the same thing would be much appreciated....

Now that my residence visa has been granted, I got straight onto trying to applying for my UAE driving license. Off I went to the licensing office with - I thought - everything I needed, including a no objection letter from my sponsor (who I'd thought was my employer)... I was told however that my sponsor is Dubai Media City and it is Dubai Media City that I need a no objection letter from.

However, I've no idea how to go about getting a no objection letter from Media City?! Do they have a head office somewhere that I can go to and request a letter for the RTA?

Desperate to get this sorted asap, as I can now no longer drive on my UK driving license (can't believe there's no grace period!!!)

Thanks!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

People I know have driven here for 20+ years on their UK driving license.... Have been stopped too, show them the UK license, mafi mushcallah...


----------



## Kaox (Mar 1, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> People I know have driven here for 20+ years on their UK driving license.... Have been stopped too, show them the UK license, mafi mushcallah...


Hmm... interesting, maybe a couple of days won't hurt... although knowing my luck someone would go straight into the back of me and goodbye insurance!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the car that is insured, not the driver....


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Try again speaking with a different persons at the counter. Some people will just interpret the rules based on their understanding so when you submit the paper to someone else he may just accept it


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go to a different counter I never needed a NOC.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Who said you can't drive on your UK licence??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kaox said:


> Any help from anyone who's had to do the same thing would be much appreciated....
> 
> Now that my residence visa has been granted, I got straight onto trying to applying for my UAE driving license. Off I went to the licensing office with - I thought - everything I needed, including a no objection letter from my sponsor (who I'd thought was my employer)... I was told however that my sponsor is Dubai Media City and it is Dubai Media City that I need a no objection letter from.
> 
> ...


I am assuming that you work in the free zone. Your PRO will need to request the NOC at the TECOM visa office (same place where they submitted your residence permit application - same building where you went to get your license). Once you have the letter, then you can submit the application. I believe (from my memory of how my colleagues did it in 2008) that it takes just one day for them to issue the letter and if things are still the way it used to be, you submit your application for the license in the morning and then collect the license in the afternoon (unless you really want to hang about for 4 hours whilst they process it!)

I know someone who drove on their UK license for over a year before he swapped it over and I have 2 friends that got stopped by the police driving on their UK license when they should have had a UAE license. They got away with a lecture but that, in my opinion, depends on the police officer who stops you. 
My colleague was pulled over last week after nearly crashing into a police car (through no fault of his own). The conversation started with threats of jail because he had forgotten his license in the office and ended with 'you can go, if the girl drives!" 

It's up to you whether you take a risk but if your PRO is proactive, you should have a UAE license by early next week.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Who said you can't drive on your UK licence??


It's actually against the law to drive on your home country license if you already have your residence visa. Once you have the visa, you are meant to have a UAE license. There is supposedly just a fine for this if you get caught but I remember a few cases in the newspaper when I first arrived where a few people have done jail time for this. Normally, if you can easily swap your license over, the police will let you go, with a lecture and/or fine but if you are from one of the countries where you have to take a test to get a UAE license, it's quite likely that you will end up in jail!


----------



## Kaox (Mar 1, 2009)

great, thanks for the advice all!


----------

